# Buck's Undescended Testicle



## MyRabbits (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with a buck having one undescended testicle and then it later descending?

I have a nearly 8-month sandy Flemish Giant buck who I had entered in a show Sunday. Much to my surprise, he was DQ'ed because he had one undescended testicle. One breeder I talked to said it was possible for the testicle to descend later. I am wondering what sort of a window that might happen in. How long should I wait in hopes of the testicle descending? If it isn't going to descend, I would like to find him a home as a pet. How long should I wait?

Nora


----------



## mewlingcricket (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a buck that only had 1 testicle descend. Although he is unshowable now he did well as a junior and has great type. So far he has fathered 3 great litters for me, with another on the way, but the testicle did not descend. He is just over a year now. Good luck


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 7, 2010)

If it does not descend, I would not breed him. It's genetic.

I think you'd be safe to wait up to a year to see whether it decends, but after that, it's probably safe to say that it is not going to.


----------



## MyRabbits (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Sep 8, 2010)

I would have to agree with the prior comments. I have a dutch buck that had both testicles at the start of a double show, but DQ'ed out of the second show because he sucked it up and never dropped it back down. year and a half later he still has never dropped that testicle down again. It's really weird.


----------



## MyRabbits (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow. That is seriously weird!!!


----------

